# Poetry at The WH,Another Liberal Double Standard



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Found this on another site. Im so sick of the liberals and their double standards. Almost every issue they talk about is a ds.

Firearms, they dont want to let you and I own them BUT they are protected by individuals with guns.

Green BS, they say drive a Prius and make your home " Green" BUT they are all driven around in huge SUVs and G5 jets that burn more fuel than I will in my life.

1st Amendment, they love to talk about it but in the end they try to pass a Fairness Doctrine to control free speech of their opposition.

And Now poetry, they ruined Laura Bushs reading BUT now have some black POS reading about killing Cops and threatening a former Pres, WTF with these CUNTS...

Michelle Obama | Burn Bush | Poetry | The Daily Caller


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

That BITCH is as bad as the ASS-HOLE she is married to !!!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

WOW, hard to argue with someone so eloquently skilled in the English language.
_Run, Drum, Hung, Sun, Stung_. Common the Douche almost put's Dr. Seuss to shame with his uncommon ability to rhyme 4 letter words.
The boys momma must be so proud.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Common Sense? Rapper's WH Invite Stirs Controversy*

Obama invite to rapper Common raises ire over political lyrics - and his ties to the president's ex-pastor

*VIDEO: Common Is a 'Thug,' Karl Rove Says*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I hope the Republican Party is writing all this shit down.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This just goes to show how much michelle knows about poetry. Just because it rhymes doesn't make the author a poet. There are plenty of other people they could have invited for a poetry night, but they choose this low life. What? Maya Angelou, Forrest Hamer, Imamu Amiri Baraka and Corenlius Eady (just to name a few) weren't available? I've only read a couple of poems from each of them, but the ones I read were expressive and actually said something. Oh, but the poems I came across for them didn't rhyme like "common's' did. 

If they came out said that they wanted black poets to showcase, I'd be willing to give them a pass. I'd accept that they wanted to show people that there are poets that don't fit the image that most people have of a poet. But, it seems they don't want to showcase talented people with the ability to express themselves thoughtfully and intelligentely. It appears that all the obama's want to do is irritate people. 

Forget for a minute that they are the president and first lady. As parents, why would they want to welcome someone who is so distasteful into their home? Why would they embrace the ideas of a man who professes violence? I wouldn't want this "common" person anywhere near my daughters let alone in the same building that they live in.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*NJ State Police "Outraged" Over Rapper Invite to White House*

The invitation of rapper Common to the White House this week is drawing the ire of the union representing New Jersey state police.

While even casual hip-hop fans wouldn't characterize him as a controversial rapper, Common found himself under the microscope after First Lady Michelle Obama invited him to the White House for an arts event. In question: the lyrics to "A Song for Assata," about convicted cop-killer and former Black Panther Assata Shakur.

The White House said Wednesday it stood by the decision to invite Common. Press Secretary Jay Carney said the conservative backlash distorts what Common stands for, and added that the president appreciates Common's work with children in Chicago.

NJ Cops "Outraged" Over WH Rapper Invite | NBC New York


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> The White House said Wednesday it stood by the decision to invite Common. Press Secretary Jay Carney said the conservative backlash distorts what Common stands for


What he stands for is the problem. There is nothing to distort.

sent from Droid Incredible


----------

